# Stihl List of Models by Year and CC's



## banjobart (Mar 29, 2009)

Someone once posted a list of Stihl saws by model number, year of manufacture and engine size. I cannot find it now, can anyone provide a link? Thanks.


----------



## xcr440 (Mar 29, 2009)

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/GasbyManufacturer?OpenView

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/GasbyManufacturer?OpenView&Start=117&Count=30&Expand=122#122


----------

